# Activating enhanced bluetooth on business nav (S606) with S6NH handsfree



## james172 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Apologies if there is already a post on this somewhere else or i am in the wrong section.

I have just purchased a 2014 bmw 330d (F30) x-drive with business media package. From the build sheet it says the car has business nav (S606) with S6NH handsfree with usb interface. I was under the impression i could plug my iphone 6 into the car via usb and access my music through the idrive, apparently i was wrong which i am gutted about.

I have read online that it is possible to change the coding to activate the enhanced bluetooth (S6NS, i think) so i can access my music via bluetooth on the idrive.

Please can someone advise if this is possible and if my car has the correct hardware to do this?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

thank you

James


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If car has Navigation, it should have Combox, and should be capable of EBT.


----------



## james172 (Jun 25, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> If car has Navigation, it should have Combox, and should be capable of EBT.


Thank you for the reply. Do you know where i can find out how to confirm this and also a step by step on how to do the coding?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

james172 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Do you know where i can find out how to confirm this and also a step by step on how to do the coding?
> 
> Thanks


Read Car SVT with E-Sys, and see if you have either HU_ENTRYNAV or if you have HU_CHAMP2 & CMB_MEDIA Modules.

F30/F31/F32/F33 How to change 6NH to 6NS, possible:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Boyzn (Jun 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read Car SVT with E-Sys, and see if you have either HU_ENTRYNAV or if you have HU_CHAMP2 & CMB_MEDIA Modules.
> 
> F30/F31/F32/F33 How to change 6NH to 6NS, possible:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


Is it same on f01?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boyzn said:


> Is it same on f01?


It is not chassis specific, it is ECU specific. Any car with HU_ENTRY or HU CHAMP2, or HU_CIC Head Unit and external CMB_MEDIA (Combox) or with just HU_ENTRYNAV or HU_NBT Head Unit can have EBT.


----------



## Boyzn (Jun 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not chassis specific, it is ECU specific. Any car with HU_ENTRY or HU CHAMP2, or HU_CIC Head Unit and external CMB_MEDIA (Combox) or with just HU_ENTRYNAV or HU_NBT Head Unit can have EBT.


How Can I check ifitspossible to code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boyzn said:


> How Can I check ifitspossible to code?


Read SVT with E-Sys, and see what modules are installed, and apply what I last wrote as to what is needed for EBT.


----------



## Boyzn (Jun 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read SVT with E-Sys, and see what modules are installed, and apply what I last wrote as to what is needed for EBT.


Top service as usually, cheers shaw


----------

